# Molly at 9 weeks



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't believe Molly's been with us over a week now. She has settled in so well and is coming along with training...as long as there's a tasty treat at the end of it!! I'm trying to expose her to as much as possible, although I think she's fed up of going to Pets at Home already!! She is
eating and sleeping well although I think I may have been over feeding her... Whoops!! I was 'guesstimating' her portion size then weighed the actual recommended amount!!!! Needless to say she feels a bit hard done to today..poor thing. 
Just can't wait to get her out and about, we have a puppy party next week so will see how that goes .... X


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She is very gorgeous!!! X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is sooooo cute!! she looks like a teddybear!! xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah Molly is a really gorgeous little girl


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Adorable! Is she an american cocker cross?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Molly is stunning .. far too clean and fluffy   pretty photos 

Hope the puppy party goes well xxx


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

I am with Mandy, she looks just like a teddy bear... Gorgeous!! xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all, yes she does look like a teddy bear only with much sharper teeth!!
Yes Eleanor she is an American cross, think she's going to be a very curly girl although they all change so much you can never tell. 
I'd love to know what size she'll be, she was 2.2kgs on Monday at the vets, not sure how that compares??
JoJo she is def not so clean on closer inspection!! I'd have her bathed every day If I had my way  and that's before she's been exposed to the outside world!! 
X


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought she was american....I am still undecided whether to get an american or english cockapoo....which breeder did you get her from? She is just so cute!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you I got her from a hobby breeder in Doncaster, I don't think she is planning any more litters although I could be wrong. I like you was undecided on which cross, I'd always been looking for a cavapoo until very recently although had always been impressed by the Cockapoo too. I like the shorter nose of the American and I think they may be slightly smaller than the other crosses although you never can tell! I know it's such a hard decision to make, it all just comes down to personal preference and at the end of the day they are all gorgeous  Temperament wise she seems to be fairly well balanced... For now anyway!!


----------



## Captain (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Dollyonken

I wasn't sure whether to go American or English - I went American in the end. Rusty is 9 weeks now and beautiful! I think the American cockapoos have lovely thick coats, and I understand American cocker spaniels were bred purely as pets so they are more mellow and better as a household pet then the hyper working cockers! I love him to bits - I like the shorter nose and beautiful thick coat. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

She is abosolutely gorgeous!!! Enjoy as they do grow so quickly.


----------



## kathy40newpup (Mar 15, 2012)

Soooooo pretty


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Really stunning little girl x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Captain said:


> Hi Dollyonken
> 
> I wasn't sure whether to go American or English - I went American in the end. Rusty is 9 weeks now and beautiful! I think the American cockapoos have lovely thick coats, and I understand American cocker spaniels were bred purely as pets so they are more mellow and better as a household pet then the hyper working cockers! I love him to bits - I like the shorter nose and beautiful thick coat. Good luck with your search.


Hope you don't mind me posting this - just in the interest of balance - although I agree that Working Cockers Spaniels can be "hyper" ( I speak from experience as an owner) not all are, and the Working cross Cockapoo is not necessarily either. Puppies inherit characteristics from their parents, it highlights the importance of meeting the parents, especially mum (assuming she is the Cocker) to see for yourself what they are like. This issue has been debated a number of times on here, the consensus seems to be that there is little difference between the temperament of an English show/working cocker, and it can be difficult sometimes to tell from the look which cross they are.
The choice of American vs English show or working cocker is really down to aesthetics, and the American is often smaller.

Although I am a "Working Girl" at heart, I love the Teddy Bear appearance of the American, if only I could have a houseful of poos......


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Ali,
Couldn't agree more  
Hope I will be able to meet you sometime with Molly. Although I live in the Stirling area, I work as a nurse at the sick kids in Edinburgh so am through in the east all the time. It would be lovely to meet another poo 
X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That would be lovely, we are long overdue a Scottish Cockapoo meet - must sort something out after the hols. In the meantime, let me know when Molly is allowed out on walks, and we can have a mini-meet, I'm very flexible with times


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, that sounds great  ... Once Molly's allowed out and about we should definitely arrange something. Would love to meet Izzy. I'm pretty flexible with timings too


----------

